# اللهجة السعودية: صابني



## makala

ما معنى -صابني من بد خلق الله-

يا حمام جر الالحان
صابني من بد خلق الله 
صابني مير الله أحياني


----------



## Mejeed

أظن أن (صابني) هنا بمعنى (أصابني) ، يقول أن الخير أصابه من الله على يد خلق الله ،  وهذا الخير الذي أصابه هو (مير الله) ويعني به ما يعتاش به من الميرة ، ومنه قول أخوة يوسف (ونمير أهلنا) .


----------



## رشيد

في المغرب ، عندما نقول : صَابْنِي مَشْغُولْ" يعني وجدني مشغولا 

صبْتُو رخيص يعني وجدته رخيصا


----------



## rayloom

أظن أن كلمة "مير" في بعض اللهجات كلهجات عتيبة ومطير تعني "لكن".


----------



## Mejeed

من الغريب ان تكون (مير) بمعنى (لكن) ، ولكن ان كانت كذلك ، فالبيت الأخير سيكون معناه أوضح .


----------



## malmerri

صابني تعني اصابني ومير تعني لكن 
مير الله احياني والبعض يستخدم نجاني
من بد تعني اصابني  انا  فقط من كل خلق الله


----------

